# sky tv



## lulu1

Hi 
I have an apartment in the algarve and would love to get sky tv.
does anyone know how I can get this.
I only go over a couple times a year so do not want some long contract just something so I can watch football and english tv.
help please.


----------



## lulu1

come on someone got to know how to get sky tv in portugal or any english tv.
I am desperate.


----------



## siobhanwf

lulu1 said:


> come on someone got to know how to get sky tv in portugal or any english tv.
> I am desperate.



Contact SKYREALM in Faro they installed our. You can get freeview no problem


----------



## MrBife

You are not the first one to have asked this ! There are hundreds of entries about SKY on the forum, all you need to do is a quick search


----------



## John999

Hi MrBife
Best info of the day


----------



## b7fry

*Sky*



lulu1 said:


> Hi
> I have an apartment in the algarve and would love to get sky tv.
> does anyone know how I can get this.
> I only go over a couple times a year so do not want some long contract just something so I can watch football and english tv.
> help please.


We had our fitted by an english guy recommended by our neighbour, gives you the basic channels but if you take your sky card out with you, you can get most of the channels, home from home.


----------



## lulu1

b7fry said:


> We had our fitted by an english guy recommended by our neighbour, gives you the basic channels but if you take your sky card out with you, you can get most of the channels, home from home.


How do I find someone to fit it in the 1st place.
Have you got a dish then.


----------



## lulu1

siobhanwf said:


> Contact SKYREALM in Faro they installed our. You can get freeview no problem


thanks but what sort of channels are we talking about.
Is it basics like bbc-itv and channel 4 .
what sort of box is it. Can you upgrade and stuff to get sport channels.:clap2:


----------



## b7fry

lulu1 said:


> How do I find someone to fit it in the 1st place.
> Have you got a dish then.


Hi, we are very lucky we have brilliant english neighbours who give us so much help with repairs etc, Im sure if you put your area on here someone will be able to recommend someone if you can't ask your neighbours. Yes we have a dish and the sky box, no contract, you can apparently take your own box over if you have one. Can't remember how much it was, I'll ask hub when he's home. What area are you?


----------



## b7fry

lulu1 said:


> thanks but what sort of channels are we talking about.
> Is it basics like bbc-itv and channel 4 .
> what sort of box is it. Can you upgrade and stuff to get sport channels.:clap2:


The box is the same one that we have at home in sitting room, not sky plus. Without your card you just get the basic channels like bbc itv etc but if you take your sky card you get nearly all the channels we get at home but not sky sports, would have to ask Al about upgrades, he hasn't bothered cos all the big matches are on at the local bar.


----------



## lulu1

b7fry said:


> Hi, we are very lucky we have brilliant english neighbours who give us so much help with repairs etc, Im sure if you put your area on here someone will be able to recommend someone if you can't ask your neighbours. Yes we have a dish and the sky box, no contract, you can apparently take your own box over if you have one. Can't remember how much it was, I'll ask hub when he's home. What area are you?


Hi 
Yes we are in Albufeira. there used to be sky about 20 years ago but the box is so old and does not work.
Any info would be great 
thanks


----------



## b7fry

*sky*



lulu1 said:


> Hi
> Yes we are in Albufeira. there used to be sky about 20 years ago but the box is so old and does not work.
> Any info would be great
> thanks


First place we ever stayed in Portugal. We're near Luz, so thats only about 40 mins from the chap who fitted ours. We had to have our dish replaced last year cos the wind nearly blew it off the wall. Now have one like jodrell bank!! I'll certainly let you know any other info when I see Al. 
Jean


----------



## siobhanwf

get a multiroom card for you service in the UK. Marry it to a box in the UK and bring it outhere. You will however need a large dish to receive you sky.

Sky Realm on AngloINFO Algarve: your Algarve information source, in the Algarve, Portugal


----------



## MrBife

siobhanwf said:


> get a multiroom card for you service in the UK. Marry it to a box in the UK and bring it outhere. You will however need a large dish to receive you sky.
> 
> Sky Realm on AngloINFO Algarve: your Algarve information source, in the Algarve, Portugal


Won't work as to get multiroom rates you need to ensure the receiver is connected to a UK phone line. (They test the CLI so connecting to a PT phone line will not fool them)


----------



## siobhanwf

MrBife said:


> Won't work as to get multiroom rates you need to ensure the receiver is connected to a UK phone line. (They test the CLI so connecting to a PT phone line will not fool them)


rather strange that...as I have a multiroom card working in my home here as have two friends who live locally.

There are many homes in the UK now who are landline free as mobile phones have become cheaper.


----------



## MrBife

siobhanwf said:


> rather strange that...as I have a multiroom card working in my home here as have two friends who live locally.
> 
> There are many homes in the UK now who are landline free as mobile phones have become cheaper.


SKY's own rules don't say that at all ...

http://www.sky.com/shop/terms-conditions/offers/index.html

'Your Sky box(es) must be connected to a fixed telephone line for 12 months'.

If after 12 months you disconnect it then that is a different thing, presumably you had yours connected at some point in the UK ?


----------



## siobhanwf

MrBife said:


> SKY's own rules don't say that at all ...
> 
> http://www.sky.com/shop/terms-conditions/offers/index.html
> 
> 'Your Sky box(es) must be connected to a fixed telephone line for 12 months'.
> 
> If after 12 months you disconnect it then that is a different thing, presumably you had yours connected at some point in the UK ?



When we had sky fitted in the UK our telephone landline access was in too difficult a situation for the sky engineeer to access. Hence our SKY has NEVER been linked to a UK landline


----------



## lulu1

siobhanwf said:


> rather strange that...as I have a multiroom card working in my home here as have two friends who live locally.
> 
> There are many homes in the UK now who are landline free as mobile phones have become cheaper.


I have sky+ HD at home if I have sky fitted will I be able to bring my card with me or not and will it work.
I am paying here in the uk and I do have a phone line connected.


----------



## b7fry

*sky*



lulu1 said:


> I have sky+ HD at home if I have sky fitted will I be able to bring my card with me or not and will it work.
> I am paying here in the uk and I do have a phone line connected.


#########

hi
We leave our sky plus card here and take the normal sky card with us, we haven't got a land line in Portugal but it works fine.
Jean


----------



## b7fry

*Sky*



lulu1 said:


> How do I find someone to fit it in the 1st place.
> Have you got a dish then.


If you get the local free portugal news there are always lots of adverts for sky fitters etc, we would expect to pay no more than £250
Jean


----------



## lulu1

b7fry said:


> If you get the local free portugal news there are always lots of adverts for sky fitters etc, we would expect to pay no more than £250
> Jean


what is the name of the papers i can look up on internet and try to get something sorted before we go so its done.
thanks jean:clap2:


----------



## b7fry

Sorry haven't replied before, mega busy putting house on market. Paper is Portugal News, free one in most shops and airport. If you key in english speaking papers you'll get lots come up. Good luck
Jean.


----------



## siobhanwf

The Portugal News - Home Page of Portugal's National Weekend Newspaper in English


----------

